# Count down to 'Insteada'



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

RatherBArchery said:


> Two weekends from now we will be hosting the 'Insteada Shoot' which should be a good time for all that attend. Get those registrations in so we can start planning and making final arrangements. LOOK FORWARD to seeing you all in two weeks!!!!!!!


If I can get the Dominator back this week, then I could possibly get it (and me) ready to come up for the fun. If not, I hope all is a big success for you.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Sounds like a couple out of the area pro shooters are attending, exciting!!!
Hope you get the Dom back together, contact me with your info ASAP if you can make it.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

If you are coming PLEASE send in all your info to me, payment can be made the morning of but, we need your info to do the first day groups and to figure out how many awards are needed for each class.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

RatherBArchery said:


> Sounds like a couple out of the area pro shooters are attending, exciting!!!
> Hope you get the Dom back together, contact me with your info ASAP if you can make it.


Still no word on the DP.
I have everything staged for a quick assembly and set-up. I doubt at this point I will have it back in time. 
Guess I have another


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Wish I could make it... Im mad I cant come,... Definately next year!

B~


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Getting a bunch of verbal commitments, starting to shape up finally. Hoping to get a bunch of sign-ups this weekend at the Pa State shoot.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

It's not to late to sign up, call and we'll save you a spot.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

One more night of prep and it is 'Insteada' time!! Can not wait to see everyone Saturday morning, the course is in great shape for as much rain as we have had. We are still taking shooters, just call.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Jay Rowland takes the walk back challenge, Doug Williams takes second. Doug is leading the money class going into Sunday but x will count as an extra point Sunday


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

Great shoot, great course, great people! We thoroughly enjoyed the shoot, and seeing lots of our archery friends! Thnx alot Ray, and the Lancaster archery club members that made it all possible! I only wish more people would shoot, instsada type! lol


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

Whoops typo, Insteada!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

And who are you talking about Jay 
Enjoyed shooting with you Sunday too.


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

LOL! Ray, no names needed! If the shoe fits, wear it baby!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pennysdad said:


> Great shoot, great course, great people! We thoroughly enjoyed the shoot, and seeing lots of our archery friends! Thnx alot Ray, and the Lancaster archery club members that made it all possible! I only wish more people would shoot, instsada type! lol


Wish I could have made it...work and $$ got in the way....but my travel partners had life happen also. Spoon was in the hospital and BradHTs daughter had emergency surgery. 

Otherwise we would have been there....we had planned on it until chit happened. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

Chit and life does happen! Hope all is well with everyone?


----------

